# deer bait



## Bowtech14 (Feb 25, 2007)

I was wondering wat is some good stuff to put in or food plot or to dump right by ur stand? ive herd of come er deer? jw wat yall use that is good and produces some big buckss


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Bowtech14 said:


> I was wondering wat is some good stuff to put in or food plot or to dump right by ur stand? ive herd of come er deer? jw wat yall use that is good and produces some big buckss


corn, apples, acorns, deer pie if it is rut, and thats about all i can think of. good luck


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

armyboy said:


> corn, apples, acorns, deer pie if it is rut, and thats about all i can think of. good luck


I hunt over the corn and they LOVE it.. But i also live in iowa.. their choice is either beans or corn! lol


----------



## hoyt-tec2011 (Feb 11, 2006)

*best stuff*

in my opion the best stuff i ever used is called acorn rage. its pretty new and its made out of real crushed up acorns and different things. Or there is a local guy in Pa who sells this stuff called "Lucky Buck" and it smells so good i would eat. im not even lying it smells just like cherry koll aid but better. I think the guy who is local sells it online too im not sure but search it on google or ebay.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

i dont know much about baiting but my dad and some of his friends are baiting a bear in with the guts of the deer we shoot.


----------



## Jdavis2814 (Sep 13, 2007)

I dont really bait, just use mast crops to my advantage, and here in WI you cant use very much.


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

deer cane or acorns or sit in a stand with beans or corn


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Most times I can get lucky if I make a point to stalk by the local wild apple trees and a cash of white oak trees. I usually find deer there (usualy does, occasionally a buck).


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

Evinrude said:


> deer cane or acorns or sit in a stand that overlooks with beans or corn



i edited kinda?


----------

